# Alb-Gold Trophy 2020 - Wer fährt mit?



## Fieser-Kardinal (25. September 2020)

Hi,
bin für die Alb-Gold 2020 am 4.10. gemeldet und habe auch schon das letzte Jahr daran teilgenommen. Hat saumäßig viel Spaß gemacht. Für dieses Jahr wurde die Langdistanz ja gestrichen, d.h. wir fahren die Kurzdistanz, welche mit ca. 49km und 810hm gelistet ist.

Wenn ich mir die Strecke allerdings bei AllMaps anschaue, werden da 1700hm ausgegeben. Grundsätzlich hab ich damit auch kein Problem, ich fahr auch diese hm, nur finde ich die Abweichung zu den Angaben schon ordentlich. https://www.alltrails.com/de/members/alb-gold/maps

Hat wer ein Konto und kann die Karte herunterladen und ggf. als gpx einstellen?

Was ich auch seltsam finde, dass zwei Karten für die Kurzdistanz existieren, bei der einen kommt man nur einmal in Meidelstetten vorbei, bei der anderen zweimal. Da man seine Verpflegung ja selbst organisieren muss, wäre diese Info schonmal sehr wichtig, weil ich ja wissen will, wo ich meine Flaschendamen hinstelle.  

Der Startablauf selbst ist auch ein wenig irre, man startet in Blocks (voll okay) aber muss mit MNS in den Startbereich und wenn der Startschuss fällt kann man den abnehmen ... bissle sinnfrei, aber akzeptabel.

Den Informationsfluss finde ich ein wenig spärlich, teilweise werden auch auf Dokumente von 2018 verlinkt.

FAQ:


			https://www.alb-gold.de/fileadmin/sites/www/files/documents/Bilder/Sport/Download/Trophy/2020_fragenkatalog_trophy_01.pdf
		


Angedachter Zeitplan:


			https://www.alb-gold.de/fileadmin/sites/www/files/documents/Bilder/Sport/Download/Trophy/2020_Zeitplan_Trophy_02.pdf
		


Hygienekonzept:


			https://www.alb-gold.de/fileadmin/sites/www/files/documents/Bilder/Sport/Download/Trophy/2020_trophy_hygienekonzept_02_oeff.pdf
		


Laut Infos gibt es noch 2-3 Tage vor der Veranstaltung einen Newsletter mit weiteren Infos. Hoffentlich keine Absage ...


----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hat wer ein Konto und kann die Karte herunterladen und ggf. als gpx einstellen?


du kannst bei der registrierung irgendeinen blödsinn eingeben.
runterladen der daten geht danach sofort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (25. September 2020)

ALB-GOLD Trophy Kurzdistanz + eMTB (Start Trochtelfingen).gpx


Kurzdistanz _ eMTB.gpx


allmaps rechnet wohl hm * 2.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (25. September 2020)

Merci und danke. Dann passen ja die Angaben von der Veranstaltungsseite. Wieso Allmaps da mit dem doppelten rechnet?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (25. September 2020)

Hi


Ich bin für die 30 Km/ 475 Hm gemeldet. Ja, hoffentlich kann es stattfinden. 

Bin in 2018 und 2019 auch bei Alb Gold mitgefahren. Auch die Jahre davor bereits mehrmals.



Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin für die Alb-Gold 2020 am 4.10. gemeldet und habe auch schon das letzte Jahr daran teilgenommen. Hat saumäßig viel Spaß gemacht. Für dieses Jahr wurde die Langdistanz ja gestrichen, d.h. wir fahren die Kurzdistanz, welche mit ca. 49km und 810hm gelistet ist.
> 
> Der Startablauf selbst ist auch ein wenig irre, man startet in Blocks (voll okay) aber muss mit MNS in den Startbereich und wenn der Startschuss fällt kann man den abnehmen ... bissle sinnfrei, aber akzeptabel.



Tja, so war es bereits bei 2 anderen Rennen bei denen Bekannte von mir mitgefahren sind, auch. Bei einem durfte man 30 Sec. vorm Sart den MNS abnehmen, und beim anderen 60 Sec. vorher. Im Ziel mußte man ihn dann sofort wieder anziehen.



> Den Informationsfluss finde ich ein wenig spärlich, teilweise werden auch auf Dokumente von 2018 verlinkt.
> 
> Laut Infos gibt es noch 2-3 Tage vor der Veranstaltung einen Newsletter mit weiteren Infos. Hoffentlich keine Absage ...



Genau, auf den Newsletter bin ich auch schonmal gespannt und hoffe auch das Beste. 

Die Alb Gold würde/wird mein 1. Race in diesem Jahr - ursprünglich geplant waren vor dem Coronaausbruch noch 6-8 Races. Tja, so kanns gehen.. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tchalee (27. September 2020)

Habs auch mal gemeldet. Wollte eigentlich den trail hype fahren, aber dafür war ich echt nicht motiviert bei dem Wetter. Wollte ganz erwachsen meine Gesundheit nicht riskieren bei 5c.

Steckeiist wohl leicht abgeändert weil es normal durch ein Dorf/Stadt führt. Diese Durchfahrt ist nun raus und wurde so abgeändert das es dort möglichst keine Berührungspunkte gibt.

Ne frage zzum event. Meine Freundin will mit  und einpaar Fotos machen. Jemand Anregungen wo ein guter Spot ist. Sie ist per ebike mobil.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (28. September 2020)

Bin gespannt, nun ist die Gruppeneinteilung gemacht. Bin immer noch auf die Strecke gespannt, da es dort zwei Varianten gibt. Aber ich tippe mal es wird die welche an Meidelstetten vorbei führt, passt auch vom PDF Plan her besser.



			https://www.alb-gold.de/fileadmin/sites/www/files/documents/Bilder/Sport/Download/Trophy/2020_Streckenplan_inklV_Posten_neu_03.pdf


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. September 2020)

Hi Tchalee



Tchalee schrieb:


> Habs auch mal gemeldet.







> Wollte eigentlich den trail hype fahren, aber dafür war ich echt nicht motiviert bei dem Wetter. Wollte ganz erwachsen meine Gesundheit nicht riskieren bei 5c.



Das wollte ich auch - die 20 er Strecke. Aber mir wars bei dem Wetter auch zu heikel. Zumal es wenige Km entfernt auf 1150 m Höhe ~12 cm schwere Schneedecke hatte. Wie ich von einem Kollegen erfahren habe, zum Glück auf der Rennstrecke bis zum höchsten Berg auf 1190 m Höhe kein Schnee, aber das hätte auch anders sein können. 

Welche Strecke wolltest du beim T-H mitfahren  ?



> Steckeiist wohl leicht abgeändert weil es normal durch ein Dorf/Stadt führt. Diese Durchfahrt ist nun raus und wurde so abgeändert das es dort möglichst keine Berührungspunkte gibt.



Bei der 30er ist man ja in den Ort rein, und durchgefahren, und am Ortsende war eine Kehrtwendung um 180° bei einem Streckenposten, und man ist wieder durch den Ort zurückgefahren, und dann halbrechts auf einen Schotterweg, der später in einen kurzen, aber sehr steilen Waldweganstieg übergangen ist. 

Weißt du, ob die 30er jetzt einfach vor dem Ort scharf links direkt auf den Schotterweg übergeht ?

Und weißt du zufällig auch, ob es sonst noch weitere Änderungen bei der 30er Strecke ggü. dem Jahr 2018 gibt ?


Grüße und Danke 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tchalee (29. September 2020)

Wollte die 35km fahren. Aber wie gesagt als selbständiger geht man an manches vielleicht anders ran.

Stecke habe ich keine ahnung. Bin es noch nie gefahren dort (obwohl es eigentlich vor der Haustür ist).
Aber die pdf oben scheint richtig zu sein. Da wird ja kein Ort durchfahren. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter okay. Bin im letzen startblock... Evtl ganz gut wenn man so weit hinten ist das es viel auf forstwegen gefahren wird. Weil dann sollte das überholen besser klappen. Hab nun auch mal ein 36er Blatt aufgezogen. Sieht nach einem ordentlichen Drücker Kurs aus. Fahre die 50km mittags


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (30. September 2020)

Schön zu sehen dass ein paar aus dem Forum dabei sind. Ich starte gegen 14:45 in der Hauptklasse Block 1. Mal schauen wie das wird und ob das mit den Feedzones klappt. Hab bisher auch alles mitgeschleppt, das soll diesmal anders laufen.


----------



## Tchalee (30. September 2020)

Naja werde 2*750ml mitnehmen und paar gels. Muss reichen. Feed zone 2 ist nutzlos weil sie zu spät ist. Und 1 ein tick zu früh. Kann es aber auch schwer abschätzen wie lange ich unterwegs bin. Denke mit meinen 3.5w/kg. Ausm letzen Block raus Kurve ich das ganze Rennen um Leute rum. Hab tatsächlich gerade eine klingel besorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (30. September 2020)

Ja, ich bin da auch ein wenig unschlüssig ob ich es selbst mitnehme oder bei der Feedzone tausche. 2x750ml hatte ich auch auf dem Plan, laut den Feedzones könnte ich anfangs mit 750ml auskommen und danach könnte man auf 2x 0,5 gehen. Gels, Salty Gel und Muscle Relax Shots sind auch an Bord.

3,5W/Kg bei welchem Gewicht, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Tchalee (30. September 2020)

92kg. Bei dem Kurs mit nur kurzen Anstiege kann ich da gut durch drücken.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (30. September 2020)

Oha  Dagegen bin ich ja das, was man bei der Tour de France als "Bergfloh" bezeichnet.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. September 2020)

Hi Fieser Kardinal



Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Oha  Dagegen bin ich ja das, was man bei der Tour de France als "Bergfloh" bezeichnet.



Ich auch. 
Aber dafür kann ich nicht soviel Watt treten wie Tchalee. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. September 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen dass ein paar aus dem Forum dabei sind.







> Ich starte gegen 14:45 in der Hauptklasse Block 1.



Ich entweder um 15:00, 15:02 oder 15:04 Uhr. Ich nehme an, dass man es erst morgen, oder am Freitag per Mail ganz genau erfährt. Auch die Startnummernabholzeit.



> Mal schauen wie das wird und ob das mit den Feedzones klappt. Hab bisher auch alles mitgeschleppt, das soll diesmal anders laufen.



Ja, bin auch mal gespannt wie es wird. 


Grüße


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. September 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Wollte die 35km fahren. Aber wie gesagt als selbständiger geht man an manches vielleicht anders ran.



Ok. 
Ja, das kann sein.



> Stecke habe ich keine ahnung. Bin es noch nie gefahren dort (obwohl es eigentlich vor der Haustür ist).
> Aber die pdf oben scheint richtig zu sein. Da wird ja kein Ort durchfahren.



Ahja, dann wirds wohl so passen.



> Hoffentlich wird das Wetter okay.



Ja, das hoffe ich auch sehr. Und möglichst auch nicht viel Wind. 
Letztes Jahr in Münsingen wars recht herb mit dem Wetter.



> Bin im letzen startblock... Evtl ganz gut wenn man so weit hinten ist das es viel auf forstwegen gefahren wird. Weil dann sollte das überholen besser klappen.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so. 
Bin schonmal gespannt, ob ich im 1., 2. oder 3. Block starten werde.



> Hab nun auch mal ein 36er Blatt aufgezogen. Sieht nach einem ordentlichen Drücker Kurs aus. Fahre die 50km mittags



Was für eine Schaltung hast du ? Ich eine 3x9 mit 11-36er Kassette.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tchalee (30. September 2020)

Muss evtl zu den 92kg anmerken das ich über 2m Messe. Daher bin ich eher schlank mit 92kg. 1*12 eagle 36


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (30. September 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> ... Aber dafür kann ich nicht soviel Watt treten wie Tchalee.


FTP ist eine Sache, Watt/kg ist eher vergleichbar. Dann kann auch ein Bergfloh mithalten  



Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Ja, das hoffe ich auch sehr. Und möglichst auch nicht viel Wind.
> Letztes Jahr in Münsingen wars recht herb mit dem Wetter.


Ja, das Wetter war ein wenig garstig, aber war dennoch im Großen und Ganzen echt okay. Wind macht mir vor allem in der Ebene zu schaffen, sonst geht's.



Tchalee schrieb:


> Muss evtl zu den 92kg anmerken das ich über 2m Messe. Daher bin ich eher schlank mit 92kg. 1*12 eagle 36


Dann relativiert sich das wieder. 2m, du liebe Zeit, lass uns dort ein Foto machen, David und Goliath auf einem Bild.  Bei mir im Rahmen geht nicht mehr als 34, wobei das auch seitens Rahmen Hersteller nicht freigegeben ist, die erlauben max. 32. Da ich lieber die Klettereigenschaften schätze, bleibt das 32'er, ist ein guter Kompromiss.

Edit und PS: eben habe ich die Info Mail bekommen!


----------



## Tchalee (30. September 2020)

Hab lange tennis gespielt und fahre erst gut 1.5 Jahre aktiv Rad. Aber genau das finde ich daran spannend. Es gibt mehr als ein Weg zum Ziel. Fahre hier auch in einer Rennrad Gruppe und wäre wohl eher ein Klassiker Fahrer. In der enduro Runde bin ich dafür mehr so das Hindernis. Weil ich technisch weniger begabt bin


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin ebenfalls dabei, für mich das erste dass ich eine Mini-Distanz fahre. 
Da ich aber nächstes Jahr (bzw. wenn es dann wieder Rennen gibt) mehr in Richtung XC gehen möchte, wollte ich mal schauen, wie ich mich so auf einer Kurzdistanz schlage. 

Wenn ich die Strecke richtig gesehen habe ist es wohl 100% Autobahn.


----------



## moggale (1. Oktober 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen dass ein paar aus dem Forum dabei sind. Ich starte gegen 14:45 in der Hauptklasse Block 1. Mal schauen wie das wird und ob das mit den Feedzones klappt. Hab bisher auch alles mitgeschleppt, das soll diesmal anders laufen.


Wo habt ihr das mit den Verpflegungsstellen her? Laut Homepage soll es ja keine Verpflegungsstellen geben.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (1. Oktober 2020)

@Schnuetz1 Freut mich, dass Du auch dabei bist. Wir hatten ja mal das Vergnügen bei der Schönbuch Trophy. Vielleicht sieht man sich wieder?

Hoffentlich schreckt diesmal das Wild nicht so hoch, das letzte Mal in Münsingen kam ca. 15m vor mir ein junger Hirsch von rechts über den Weg gerannt und ist einem Mitfahrer ins Hinterrad gedonnert.  Ist zum Glück keiner zu Schaden gekommen.

Laut komoot gibt es schon ein bissle Trail, aber das hält sich in Grenzen. Das meiste dürfte normale Waldwege sein.






@moggale Den Streckenplan als PDF kann man sich runterladen. Es ist richtig, offiziell gibt es keine Verpflegung seitens des Veranstalters. Es gibt aber zwei Stellen, wo man wohl dennoch in Eigenregie sich versorgen lassen kann. Die Stellen sind aber etwas doof platziert mit Wegpunk 20km und 33km.

Zu sehen hier: https://www.alb-gold.de/fileadmin/s...phy/2020_Streckenplan_inklV_Posten_neu_03.pdf


----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Oktober 2020)

@Fieser-Kardinal 
Ich halte die Augen offen! 

Den GXP-Track hatte ich auch mal in Komoot importiert, hatte schon gesehen dass da so gut wie kein Trail dabei ist. 
Egal wie, wird bestimmt spaßig und immerhin gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein Rennen zu fahren.


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (1. Oktober 2020)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> @Fieser-Kardinal
> Ich halte die Augen offen!
> 
> Egal wie, wird bestimmt spaßig und immerhin gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein Rennen zu fahren.


In welchem Block startest denn? Jap, freue mich auch schon riesig drauf. Hat die Monate echt gefehlt.


----------



## moggale (1. Oktober 2020)

> @moggale Den Streckenplan als PDF kann man sich runterladen. Es ist richtig, offiziell gibt es keine Verpflegung seitens des Veranstalters. Es gibt aber zwei Stellen, wo man wohl dennoch in Eigenregie sich versorgen lassen kann. Die Stellen sind aber etwas doof platziert mit Wegpunk 20km und 33km.
> 
> Zu sehen hier: https://www.alb-gold.de/fileadmin/s...phy/2020_Streckenplan_inklV_Posten_neu_03.pdf


Ok, das passt. Find die 33km gar nicht so verkehrt, so weit komm ich mit meinen Flaschen auf jeden Fall. Die 50 würden eng werden. Dann werd ich dort meine Freundin abstellen 🤭


----------



## Tchalee (1. Oktober 2020)

Okay klar das hab ich vergessen das viele keine zwei Flaschen in den Rahmen bekommen. Hab ich mitm Lux gott sei Dank kein Problem.
startblock14 laut Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnuetz1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin im Startblock 16 (Nachmittag). Und du, @Fieser-Kardinal?


----------



## moggale (1. Oktober 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Okay klar das hab ich vergessen das viele keine zwei Flaschen in den Rahmen bekommen.


Ich Fahr Hardtail, bekomm also 2x0,7 unter. Normal sollte das locker reichen, bin aber Vieltrinker


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (1. Oktober 2020)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich bin im Startblock 16 (Nachmittag). Und du, @Fieser-Kardinal?


Ich starte auch nachmittags, aber bereits in Startblock 11, so gegen 14:45 rum. Bike ist auch nicht mehr schwarz, sondern aufgrund des Rahmentauschs grau-metallic mit neon-gelben Schriftzügen.



moggale schrieb:


> Ich Fahr Hardtail, bekomm also 2x0,7 unter. Normal sollte das locker reichen, bin aber Vieltrinker


Ich bekomme mit speziellem Halter gerade so eine 0,75l Flasche in mein Fully. Die andere würde ich dann entweder hinten im Trikot verstauen, was ich bei zwei Wettkämpfen schonmal gemacht habe. Aber dann muss ich es halt mitschleifen. Alternativ dann eben Flaschentausch in einer der Feedzones oder eben 0,75 und dann zweimal 0,5l. Fragen über Fragen, man kann es sich auch selbst unnötig schwer machen ...


----------



## Tischgrill (1. Oktober 2020)

Bei der AGT muss man bez. Streckendatenvergleich die jährlich wechselnden Startort Münsingen/Trochtelfingen berücksichtigen, da sich die Strecken unterscheiden. Jedenfalls hatte ich 2018 in Trochtelfingen auf der Kurzdistanz 46km und 750hm gemessen mit dem Wahoo Elmnt Bolt.
Starte um 8:47 Uhr Kurzstrecke (im Coronajahr quasi die Langstrecke) im ersten Block.


----------



## Vertex999 (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaub ich nehme meinen Trinkrucksack mit.
Das ist für mich die bequemste Lösung.

Ich starte im Block 4 um 8:51 Uhr.
Viel Spass allen Startern!!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2020)

Hi


Mal eine andere Frage: Was für Reifen fahrt ihr beim Rennen ?

zurzeit habe ich beim Racebike vorne und hinten Racing Ralph drauf. 

Da es hier seit Stunden stark regnet, werde ich wohl vorne doch noch einen Nobby Nic aufziehen, oder sogar einen Black Shark, aber der rollt sauschlecht auf festen Schotter und v.a. Asphalt, ist aber im Matsch finde ich nicht schlecht. 
Naja wird aber wohl doch der NN statt dem BS, da die Strecke ja oft relativ festen Untergrund hat.  

Bin gespannt was ihr so fahrt. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich lasse meine Reifen drauf, VR Wolfpack Race und HR Wolfpack Speed. Bin so auch letztes Jahr die AlbGold gefahren, gerade bei Nässe bieten die sehr viel Grip. Ich bin die Reifen jetzt die Saison über gefahren und kenne die Kombi genau und weiß wo die Grenzbereiche liegen, daher werde ich nicht wechseln.


----------



## Tchalee (3. Oktober 2020)

Von der Strecke her gibts doch keine Trails dort. Bzw wenn dann ultra wenig. Morgen soll es ja Tocken sein. Hab mal Brazo/Mezcal aufgezogen. Denke wirklich das du mit Ralph/Ralph gut durchkommen solltest. Ohne das ich die Strecke kenne. Gibt aber auch youtube nen video von 2018 und da seh ich nichts was wirklich Grip erfordert

Video


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Reifen drauf, VR Wolfpack Race und HR Wolfpack Speed. Bin so auch letztes Jahr die AlbGold gefahren, gerade bei Nässe bieten die sehr viel Grip.



Ja, wenn sie in 2019 gut waren, dann ists jetzt sicher kein Problem. War auch der kurze Kurventrail kurz vorm Ziel kein Probem damit ?
Also ich meine den, bevor es auf das frisch geteerte Sträßchen gegangen ist.



> Ich bin die Reifen jetzt die Saison über gefahren und kenne die Kombi genau und weiß wo die Grenzbereiche liegen, daher werde ich nicht wechseln.



Ja, das ist eigentlich gut so, wenn du sie perfekt kennst. 

Bei mir ists aber so, dass ich in 2019 mit meinem Trainingsbike bei der AGT mitgefahren bin. Dort kam ich mit VR + HR jeweils Ranchero bis auf eine kurze Stelle auch gut klar. 
Morgen wollte ich aber mit meinem Racebike mitfahren, und dort habe ich noch die Ralphs drauf, deshalb die Überlegung. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Von der Strecke her gibts doch keine Trails dort. Bzw wenn dann ultra wenig.



Ja, das stimmt.



> Morgen soll es ja Tocken sein. Hab mal Brazo/Mezcal aufgezogen.



Den Mezcal hast du am HR, oder ?
Ich bin ihn noch nie gefahren, finde aber, dass er interessante Mittelprofile hat. Den muß ich nächste Saison mal probieren.



> Denke wirklich das du mit Ralph/Ralph gut durchkommen solltest. Ohne das ich die Strecke kenne. Gibt aber auch youtube nen video von 2018 und da seh ich nichts was wirklich Grip erfordert
> 
> Video



Da es wohl außer dem ca. 1 Km Ortsdurchfahrt durch Meidelstetten, die wegen Corona ausgespart wird, keine Streckenänderungen gibt, müßte es gehen. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2020)

Nochwas:


Weiß zufällig einer von euch, ob man, nachdem man die Startunterlagen geholt hat, problemlos nochmals das Gelände verlassen, und zum Auto/Parkplatzbereich zurückfahren, und sich danach dann außerhalb des Parkplatzbereiches z.B. Richtung Mägerkingen, warmfahren könnte ? 

Und dann erst ca. 10-15 Min. vor dem individuellen Start zum Vorstartbereich gehen kann ?

Ich finde, dass es auf den Seiten 9, 11 und 12 des Programmheftes nicht klar beschrieben wird. 

Das soll jetzt keinerlei Kritik am Veranstalter sein, denn ich finde es super, dass es eines der sehr wenigen MTB-Rennen ist, die in diesem schweren Corona-Jahr stattfinden, und das trotz des sicher hohen Mehraufwandes.    


Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Tchalee (3. Oktober 2020)

Welches Programmheft 

Sollte aber machbar sein.
Gestern noch die Antwort bekommen das man keine Zuschauer/Betreuer vor Ort nachmelden kann.

Ja mezcal hinten. Ist halt relativ schwer aber finde die Vittoria reifen haben halt ne überragende Selbstdämpfung. Hab zwar inzwischen ein Fully aber die Reifen fahr ich voll kaputt. Dann werde ich aber wohl auch auf Ray/Ray für Nass
Ralph/Burt für Trocken
Und Ray/Burt für Fragliche
Vielleicht auch Burt/Burt (wenn der 2.35er bis Frühjahr rauskommt)
Wechseln. Mit 2 Laufradsätzen glaube aktuell die beste abdeckung an reifen was man so machen kann


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (3. Oktober 2020)

Tchalee schrieb:


> Welches Programmheft



Ich meine die PDF-Online-Programmbroschüre, die es sonst als Papierform bei der Startnummernausgabe gegeben hat. 

Hast du die nicht kürzlich an die Newsletter-Mail angehängt, bekommen ? 

Ich versuche sie dir an eine PN anzuhängen. 



> Sollte aber machbar sein.



ok. 



> Gestern noch die Antwort bekommen das man keine Zuschauer/Betreuer vor Ort nachmelden kann.



Ahja, das habe ich vermutet.



> Ja mezcal hinten. Ist halt relativ schwer aber finde die Vittoria reifen haben halt ne überragende Selbstdämpfung.



Das klingt gut - gerade da ich in diesem Jahr doch gerne etwas öftermal mal sehr wurzlig-grobe Trails fahre, wäre das für mich dann auch gut. 
Zumal ich nur HTs habe, kein Fully.



> Hab zwar inzwischen ein Fully aber die Reifen fahr ich voll kaputt. Dann werde ich aber wohl auch auf Ray/Ray für Nass
> Ralph/Burt für Trocken
> Und Ray/Burt für Fragliche
> Vielleicht auch Burt/Burt (wenn der 2.35er bis Frühjahr rauskommt)
> Wechseln. Mit 2 Laufradsätzen glaube aktuell die beste abdeckung an reifen was man so machen kann



Ja, wird wohl ziemlich gut sein die Kombi`s. 


Grüße


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (4. Oktober 2020)

@Schwarzwa.biker Jep, bin die Kombi genau so letztes Jahr gefahren. Das letzte Stück war ebenfalls kein Problem. Auf den Trailstücken hab ich immer noch Boden gut gemacht weil ich da mit relativ viel Geschwindigkeit unterwegs bin, leider fahren da viele zu vorsichtig (=langsam), deshalb hab ich mich immer vor den Trails an die Spitze der Gruppe gesetzt, damit ich da keinen Bremser vor mir habe.

Euch allen wünsche ich einen schönen Wettkampf und gute Beine! 🚴‍♀️ 🚴‍♂️


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Oktober 2020)

Toll, dass die Alb-Gold Tropohy stattfinden konnte. Ich habe mich bereits sehr im Vorfeld drauf gefreut, hat aber auch eine gewisse Aufgeregtheit bei mir erzeugt. Alle anderen Rennen wo ich starten wollte sind ja abgesagt worden. Das Wetter war nachmittags perfekt, sonnig/bewölkt, aber trocken bei 12-14 Grad. Traumhaft.

Es war ein echt tolles Rennen, ich persönlich fand den Blockstart gar nicht mal so schlecht, da man dann nicht so lange im Wartebereich stehen muss und sich auch noch kurz vorher warmfahren konnte. Das könnte man meiner Meinung nach für die Zukunft auch weiterhin beibehalten.

Die in den Ebenen teils doch sehr starken Windböhen haben mir als "Bergfloh" zu schaffen gemacht. Daher ein unbekanntes Danke an den zwei Meter Hühnen in meinem Block, mit dem ich mich immer wieder abwechseln konnte. Alles in allem habe ich meine Ziele erreicht und mich deutlich gesteigert. Dafür, dass ich erst seit letztem Jahr Rennen fahre und seit diesem Januar überhaupt erst strukturiert trainiere, ist es echt gut gelaufen.

Sind @GabiMTB und @Toobold auch mitgefahren? Beide findet man zumindest unter den Lizenzfahrern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Toll, dass die Alb-Gold Tropohy stattfinden konnte.



Ja, volle Zustimmung. 



> Ich habe mich bereits sehr im Vorfeld drauf gefreut, hat aber auch eine gewisse Aufgeregtheit bei mir erzeugt. Alle anderen Rennen wo ich starten wollte sind ja abgesagt worden. Das Wetter war nachmittags perfekt, sonnig/bewölkt, aber trocken bei 12-14 Grad. Traumhaft.



Wieviele Races hattest du für diese Saison ursprünglich geplant ?

Bei mir warens 6-8 Stück.



> Die in den Ebenen teils doch sehr starken Windböhen haben mir als "Bergfloh" zu schaffen gemacht.



Ja, das ging mir auch so ähnlich. Vor allem auf den letzten paar Km wars herb.



> Daher ein unbekanntes Danke an den zwei Meter Hühnen in meinem Block, mit dem ich mich immer wieder abwechseln konnte.



Das war bei mir anders - ich fuhr quasi immer alleine.

Anfangs dachte ich auch, dass das mit den Blockstarts eigentlich gut ist. 

Aber grundsätzlich wäre es, wenn Corona überstanden ist, doch eher besser, bei der Ministrecke, bei der eh nur gut 100 Leute gestartet sind, wieder einen Massenstart zu machen, denn das macht das Renngeschehen doch deutlich interessanter. 

Bei eurer 49er, bei der ja weit über 400 Leute gestartet sind, verstehe ich es, dass man auch bei Blockstarts noch Leute hat, die das eigene Tempo fahren.  Und dass es angenehmer ist, als mit so vielen gleichzeitig zu starten.



> Alles in allem habe ich meine Ziele erreicht und mich deutlich gesteigert. Dafür, dass ich erst seit letztem Jahr Rennen fahre und seit diesem Januar überhaupt erst strukturiert trainiere, ist es echt gut gelaufen.



Das klingt sehr gut. 

Fährst du auch Hobbyklasse ? Oder Lizenz ?



> Sind @GabiMTB und @Toobold auch mitgefahren? Beide findet man zumindest unter den Lizenzfahrern ...




Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (5. Oktober 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Wieviele Races hattest du für diese Saison ursprünglich geplant ? Bei mir warens 6-8 Stück.
> Fährst du auch Hobbyklasse ? Oder Lizenz ?


Wollte auch um die 6 Rennen fahren. On Top natürlich gerne wenn sich eine interessante Veranstaltung ergeben hätte. Bin aktuell Hobbyfahrer und Vereins-/Gruppenlos. Will mich aber durchaus noch weiter verbessern und entsprechend trainieren. Sponsoring und Coaches gerne willkommen! 

Besonders gefreut hat mich auch, den @Schnuetz1 persönlich kennenzulernen. Letztes Jahr beim Rennen hatten wir uns ja nur flüchtig auf dem Kurs getroffen, diesmal hatten wir einen schönen Schwatz im Ziel. Wenn okay stelle ich noch ein Bildchen ein.


----------



## Tchalee (5. Oktober 2020)

Also fand es auch mega angenhem mittags.
Zeittechnisch etwas hinter dem was ich erwartet habe aber okay. Fahre ja auch erst seit letzem Jahr mit Stucktur.
Was etwas Zeit gekostet hat war ein Platten ... daher 2:05. 
Hab mich zwei mal verfahren (max 2 min Zeit gekostet). Direkt mit einer Gruppe vor der Stecken teilung mal rechts in einen Feldweg eingebogen. Und dann die Streckenteilung verplant und 300m falsch gefahren....

Wind auf dem Rückweg hat mir wohl eher geholfen. Bin zwar auch 2m groß aber halt solide im Saft gewesen. Konnte da noch an ettlichen leuten vorbei drücken.

Thema Blockstart. 
Fand das extrem angenehm! Müsste man viel öfters machen. Erschwert natürlich etwas die Gruppenbildung. Aber vielleicht kann man es zumindest mal so machen das man 3 Blocks macht. Oder Blocks mit unterschiedlichen Zielzeiten etc ... wüsste nicht wie es ordentlich umzusetzen ist. 
Fand es nur viel angenehmer als mit 400 Leuten auf einmal los zu fahren ( Klar hier gabs eigentlich kein Singletrail und die Wege waren breit. Trozdem)

Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. Oktober 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Wollte auch um die 6 Rennen fahren.



Ahja. 



> On Top natürlich gerne wenn sich eine interessante Veranstaltung ergeben hätte. Bin aktuell Hobbyfahrer und Vereins-/Gruppenlos. Will mich aber durchaus noch weiter verbessern und entsprechend trainieren. Sponsoring und Coaches gerne willkommen!



Tja, zum sponsern bin ich leider nicht der Richtige. Und bin auch in keinem Verein. 



> Besonders gefreut hat mich auch, den @Schnuetz1 persönlich kennenzulernen. Letztes Jahr beim Rennen hatten wir uns ja nur flüchtig auf dem Kurs getroffen, diesmal hatten wir einen schönen Schwatz im Ziel. Wenn okay stelle ich noch ein Bildchen ein.



Das ist perfekt, dass ihr sogar im Race oft zusammenfahren konntet.


----------



## Tischgrill (5. Oktober 2020)

Also ich fands ziemlich gut und toll von Alb Gold, den Umständen nicht nachzugeben und leidenschaftlich ihr Ding durchzuziehen. Bescherte mir wenigstens ein Event ohne hunderte von KM zu fahren.
Die Blockstarts waren nicht schlecht, hat seine Nachteile bei dieser Strecke und diesen Windverhältnissen am Renntag, aber dafür eine gewisse "Ruhe" weniger Starthektik und -gerangel und somit weniger Gefahr.

Bin 1:53 gefahren und habe somit 6min. länger gebraucht als 2018. Weiss nicht ob es am Wind und viel Solofahrt lag, jedenfalls bin ich beide Male grösstenteils so am Anschlag gefahren wie das ganze Jahr keine intensive Trainingsfahrt.


----------



## moggale (5. Oktober 2020)

Find's auch super, noch mal ein Rennen zum Saisonende! Letzte Woche den Mesa und im August den Schwarzwald Bike Giro, da war deutlich mehr geplant.
Mir ist gleich nach dem Anstieg am Start die Kette zwischen Kassette und Rahmen gesprungen. Bis ich die wieder drauf hatte, war der Pulk (Lizenzblock) natürlich weg und ich allein unterwegs. Hab dann ne halbe Stunde alles gegeben um wieder den Anschluss zu bekommen, aber nur paar einzelne Fahrer eingefangen. Konnte mich dann irgendwann an ne Gruppe aus dem Zweiten Block hängen und mit denen ne halbe Stunde fahren. Als bei denen das Tempo angezogen wurde, musste ich leider ziehen lassen, die Aufholjagd hat zu viel Körner gekostet. Bei der Strecke ist man ohne Gruppe schon aufgeschmissen. Am Ende war es dann ne 1:44. Bin aber mit meiner Leistung die ich Abrufen konnte zufrieden.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (6. Oktober 2020)

Fieser-Kardinal schrieb:


> Besonders gefreut hat mich auch, den @Schnuetz1 persönlich kennenzulernen. Letztes Jahr beim Rennen hatten wir uns ja nur flüchtig auf dem Kurs getroffen, diesmal hatten wir einen schönen Schwatz im Ziel. Wenn okay stelle ich noch ein Bildchen ein.



Hat mich auch gefreut! 
Klar, darfst du machen.


----------

